# Difference Between Protection and Guard Dog (I did not write this)



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know where this came from but here it is.






This is the difference to me


Guard Dog - Guards the property, home, family, car, whatever they feel is theirs against what they perceive as a threat.


You could say this dog is protecting. Of course they have protected something/someone. These dogs have a temperament set to be on guard and suspicious of others. Some can also be very alert, barkers if they hear someone/something outside. They want to make sure this threat knows their present and will leave.


Protection Dog - Protects their person/people against an attack.


These dogs can be alert, they can hear a sound that gets their attention, check things out and make sure stuffs ok. They will usually be more social with outside family and friends. Although they might be very loyal and sometimes reserved with others.


This is how I look at it


Some of it has to do with breed, since we were speaking of breeds I’ll go into that first.
Guarding breeds usually have a lot of territorial instincts and a medium – high defense drive. They do not require training to have distrust or aggression to strangers. They require training and socialization to understand what is not a threat and some things are normal/ok. Although you can’t make them like people or force them to be social. You are preventing them from being out of control and overly aggressive. Some of them can also be somewhat social with a welcomed guest in the presents of their owner. We really can’t over generalize since there are several breeds with their own traits and even within breeds we can see variance.


These dogs usually have more social aggression and do not take much agitation to evoke an aggressive response or even a bite.


Also what Gatorpit mentioned is character of some of these breeds, not just the Fila. Often the dogs warn the threat with aggressive display, others are silent and non threatening (depends on the breed and situation). If the warning isn’t enough then they use force. Or use this in a situation where they come upon an unwelcomed guest or guest is welcomed but owner leaves the room/dogs sight. The force used is appropriate. It can range from pinning the person down, backing them into a corner or against a wall, or keeping the person where they are already standing/sitting not allowing them to move. If the person tries to move, they will be met with more force, muzzle butting into them, dog jumping on them and holding them against the wall, dog applying more pressure to the pin, dogs barking at them. If they still want to get away or fight they will then likely be bitten as a warning. The dog will not typically bite hard or go into an attack, just a bite. Serious biting is a last resort. Even though they are effective guards you are likely not receive serious injury or be killed if you react appropriately. If you continue to try and fight you will be bitten more and more, once you become a true threat the chance to be peaceful is over and that is then you could be seriously injured. If you go in to attack their person or threaten them “guns blazing” per sae then you will more then likely be bit as well.
These breeds do not need training to act this way. These are traits bred into them. They are natural guards.


A lot of these dogs are also more laid back in a general sense, have moderate exercise requirements and some are very independent. As it is their nature to work and know what to do without a human aid or handler. This can make them more strong willed, even stubborn at times. Not because they are dumb dogs, they just have their own ideas about things sometimes. This doesn’t mean they can’t be trained, but many are not going to be your OB/agility superstars nor are they going to care to play fetch or compete in Frisbee or fly ball, nothing silly like that or which wastes energy unnecessarily. Others can respond well with the right training and be good at competitive sports. They have the moderate exercise needs too. Some other outlet can be good for them.


Protection breeds can vary too. Normally they are geared differently; they have higher prey drive and lower defense drive. They are not suspicious of everyone, they do not like only their family, they are not aggressive with strangers nor are they always aloof. They are less likely to be aggressive to a person just for being out of place. Although many do have a discernment and can react naturally to protect against a real threat. These dogs as well need a lot of socialization. You want them to be stable and know what normal things are too, not to respond out of fear or be over protective. The social aggression is usually lower. These are the type of dogs that you can have guest over without the dog being on guard or aggressive towards them. You can leave their sight and the guest can get up to use the rest room without the dog rushing to bark at and hold them. Many you can goof or rough house around without them thinking you are over stepping boundaries and need to be stopped.


Typically protection dogs are trained. They are trained to respond to a threatening person, lunging at them or making contact biting them. They are trained to bite and release on command. They are worked in different scenarios to know how to respond or take commands. They can be trained to hold someone and keep them from moving, although this might not be their natural response. Usually require more agitation to get an aggressive response. Also versatile dogs, working at many task or in competitive sports. They are not just highly intelligent but trainable and work for/with their master. They thrive on learning and mental stimulation and usually higher exercise needs.


Some of these dogs can also be trained to guard and make good security dogs. They can be left in a fence or building where they know not to let anyone intrude. They are alert and can keep a place secure.


Their bites are deeper and can be more serious. They get bite, hold and shake. Part is drives and part is training. They know to target a specific place or get a bite and not let go until commanded to out. The more you fight, the more they bite. If you stop they keep the hold but stop shaking and going deep until they are told to out. Some are also trained that once you stop fighting to let go. It just depends on the person doing the training for some feel that leaves the dog open to attack. Only when told and owner is there to back them up, then should they let go.


The first type can be good because you know your dog isn’t going to just maim or kill someone, although they might act aggressive. You also know that they have instincts to take the appropriate action and work on their own. It can be bad because the threat has more opportunity and easier to kill or harm the dog. Also not the type of dog some people want in temperament. It really depends which breed you chose and what you want from a guard dog though.


The second type is good in having some natural protective instinct and discernment. They are not highly socially aggressive. You can have a dog that will protect you/your family and even your home without acting aggressive and being looked at as vicious in general. The dog can have a night and day attitude, friendly with good people, distrusting and aggressive with bad people. Training brings them to their best and makes them very reliable in serious situations. Yet they are such great family dogs that fit in well with society.


There are also breeds I think would qualify under both. Although training will help to have the dog do what you want and expect. They can do both naturally and still somewhat social to others. Also protection breeds most the time can be trained to guard something specifically and not just protect a person. GUIARD DOG PROTECTION DOG


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I don't know where this came from but here it is.

Well, why did you post it then ?


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

My thought exactly Jeff


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, why? The term "discernment" is a very telling word. I see it as "fear biter with a modicum of mediocre control". That's just me though. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

I posted it to contribute. That's why.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Thomas Johnson said:


> I posted it to contribute. That's why.


 A lengthy opinion form an anonymous writer. HMMM!

Dude the article really isn't that good - However if you have interest on this topic search it out here. There are post that discuss some of this! And they are not anonymous!

I think that the person who wrote this article is the same person that made the video of a golden retriever doing protection work for home invasion. Hahahahah!

The link was posted on here not to long ago (as a joke of coarse)!


----------



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for the reply

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG9mAbG5OuU


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

You have to provide the source, Thomas, when pasting text written by someone else.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Why should there be a difference? It's splitting hairs. Guarddog just guardsabit more around him, as opposed to just a person with him.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Thomas Johnson said:


> Thank you for the reply
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG9mAbG5OuU


Wasn't the one I was talking about. It was a mock home invasion staged and stupid!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I posted it to contribute. That's why.

By all means contribute, but you had absolutely nothing to say about what you posted. If you found something interesting, then point it out. IF it is the biggest crok of shit, point it out. Just posting drivel is not contributing. I like to know what you are thinking for posting it.


----------

